# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Galvenox opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Galvenox
czy ktoś stosował i może potwierdzić skuteczne działanie tego leku ??

----------


## Gosia

Lek jest bardzo skuteczny.
Wskazania: Mikroangiopatie (uszkodzenia najdrobniejszych naczyń krwionośnych), zwłaszcza retinopatia cukrzycowa (zmiany w siatkówca oka na tle długotrwałej cukrzycy). Objawy kliniczne w przebiegu przewlekłej niewydolności żylnej kończyn dolnych (bóle, kurcze mięśniowe, zaburzenia czucia, obrzęk, zmiany skórne związane z zastojem żylnym), zaburzenia mikrokrążenia pochodzenia tętniczo-żylnego, żylaki odbytu. Pomocniczo lek stosuje się w zapaleniu powierzchownych żył kończyn dolnych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Galvenox
> czy ktoś stosował i może potwierdzić skuteczne działanie tego leku ??


Od kilku miesiecy biore leki:Galvenox i Varixinal na przewlekłe zapalenie naczyń chłonnych stopy(choroba trwa wiele lat).jest bardzo dobry na żylaki,zapalenie naczyń i na wszelkie obrzęki nóg.Ja jestem bardzo zadowolona z efektów dzialania.Jestem po terapii Detralexem,Venorutonem,Aescinem

----------


## Oliwiaaaa1

stosuję żel galvenox soft i faktycznie zmniejsza pajączki i żylaki, nogi są po nim jakby mniej opuchnięte i zmęczone. Smaruję nim nogi na wieczór, ale on jest bez recepty, normalnie go można kupić w aptece.

----------


## trisz

Ja stosuję żel galvenoxsoft z polecenia znajomej, która używała go na żylaki. U niej działał i u mnie też pomaga na pajączki także naprawdę polecam :Wink:  Super się nanosi, ma bardzo miły zapach szybko wchłania i ekstra nawilża no oczywiście obok tego że świetnie działa na pajączki :Wink:

----------


## Laurrra

tez go używam w postaci żelu do nóg, zmniejsza obrzęki, opuchnięcia nóg no i działa na żylaki i pajączki na nogach. Polecili mi go w aptece.

----------


## Konja

też stosuję żel do nóg o tej nazwie i zauważam pierwsze efekty. Nogi są mniej opuchnięte a pajączki i żylaki jakby mniejsze.

----------


## nika123

Stosuje galvenox soft od ponad miesiąca i chyba już mogę rzetelnie powiedzieć na jego temat kilka słów. Ładnie pachnie, ma dość bogaty skład, na pewno świetnie nawilża skórę i poprawia jej elastyczność. Naczynka rzeczywiście przestają się pojawiać a te które już są powoli ale jednak zmniejszają się. Za tę cenę jest to naprawdę świetny produkt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dostałam od córki Galvenox Soft na dzień matki. Na początku troszkę byłam zawiedziona spodziewałam się czegoś innego. Teraz po dwóch tygodniach mogę powiedzieć "Dziękuję" . Pracuję w sklepie, cały dzień na nogach, do tego coraz cieplej. Miałam tak wielkie nogi, że buty prawie pękały.  Myślałam, że moje biadolenie nikogo nie obchodzi, ale jednak tak nie jest. Przepraszam córeczko  :Smile: . Drogie mamy Wasze dzieci na prawde wiedzą co robią.

----------


## IWONKA 78

Sądzilam ze temat obrzeków i pajączków jeszcze długo nie będzie mnie dotyczył, ale okazało się że jednak tak. Kupiłam Galnenox Soft i faktycznie mogę jeszcze chwile oszukiwać się, że ten problem mnie nie dotyczy. Wystarczy systematycznie stosować.

----------


## UlkaH

ja go używam zamiast zwykłego kremu. Ma bardzo dobry skład, bez niepotrzebnych sztucznych składników i dodatkowo pomaga na pajączki. Taniej wychodzi niż byle jaki krem.

----------


## Majka61

polecam, działa i do tego ma przystępną cenę.

----------


## weroni65

ten żel dostałam od siostry na prezent bo ona sama była z niego bardzo zadowolona. Zazwyczaj nie używam tego typu rzeczy, bo zapominam, ale galvenox potraktowałam bardziej jako żel-krem i używałam systematycznie 2 razy dziennie. Po 2 tygodniach zauważyłam, ze część moich pajączków wyraźnie zbladła, przestały też wyskakiwać nowe. Jestem z niego bardzo zadowolona.

----------


## Paollla61

kupiłam go profilaktycznie (żel) bo czytałam, ze działa i faktycznie zmniejsza pajączki, a te co były małe to prawie już są całkiem niewidoczne. Nie wiem jakie będa efekty jak przestanę go używać.

----------


## IwonaG

stosuję od 3 miesięcy rano i wieczorem. Te pajączki, które miałam są mniejsze i jakoś przestały mi wyskakiwać nowe.

----------


## dorsze

Ja również stosuję ten żel. Bardzo dobre efekty.  :Smile:

----------


## ToskaIk

pierwsze wrażenie - jest lepki i trzeba poczekać aż sie wchłonie. Fajnie chłodzi skórę i nadaje jej ładny wygląd. Zauważyłam również iż moje pajączki zrobiły się mniejsze i zbladały. Raczej nie spodizwam się, ze ten żel całkowicie usunie już powstałych wszystkie naczynka ale mam nadzieję, że wzmocni je na tyle, iż nie pojawią się kolejne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ładnie pachnie, ma mocny skład, jest bardzo ekonomiczny i wydajny. Skuteczny w przypadku małych niteczek i średnich przy większych zmniejsza je, ale nie usuwa. Ogólnie polecam.

----------

